# A Good Reporter Will Do Almost Anything for a Good Story



## tellner (Jun 22, 2008)

And some reporters will do anything for a story. Like this guy in Macedonia...



> *Police in Macedonia have arrested a journalist on suspicion that he is behind three murders he reported on.*
> 
> The journalist, Vlado Taneski, is accused of raping, torturing and killing three elderly women in the south-western town of Kicevo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kacey (Jun 22, 2008)

Which came first... the conception of the story, or the murders?  Either way - quite disturbing.


----------



## exile (Jun 22, 2008)

And _NYTimes_ readers thought that _their_ paper was suffering from ethics-failure problems in the wake of the Jayson Blair debâcle... at least JB didn't actually _kill_ anyone... 

... in a sense, it goes to show that no matter how bad things get, they can always get way worse, much worse than you could imagine beforehand. :erg:


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 22, 2008)

Know what's ****ed?

I'm not a bit surprised.

Horrified but not surprised.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 22, 2008)

I hate to say it but I agree. You knew it would come to this.


----------



## tellner (Jun 22, 2008)

Did anyone see _Network_?


----------



## 5-0 Kenpo (Jun 24, 2008)

Here is another one, though admittedly, not nearly as bad.


*The Not-So-Lost Tribe*

by Mike Krumboltz 
June 23, 2008 06:09:40 PM 
Even in an age when cynical sleuths can hyper-analyze stories for truth and accuracy, the occasional hoax still slips through the cracks. Such was the case with a so-called "lost Amazon tribe." 
A few months ago, mainstream news outlets (including, ahem, Yahoo!) reported that a photographer had found a lost tribe of warriors near the Brazilian-Peruvian border. Photos of the tribe backed up his claim. 
As it turns out, the story is only half true. The men in the photo _are_ members of a tribe, but it certainly ain't "lost." In fact, as the photographer, José Carlos Meirelles, recently explained, authorities have known about this particular tribe since 1910. The photographer and the agency that released the pictures wanted to make it seem like they were members of a lost tribe in order to call attention to the dangers the logging industry may have on the group.
The photographer recently came clean, and news outlets, perhaps embarrassed at having been taken for a ride, have been slow to pick up the story. Now, the word is starting to spread and articles in the Buzz are picking up steam. Expect a lot more brutal truth in the coming days.


----------



## tellner (Jun 24, 2008)

Vlado Taneski, the journalist arrested for the rape/murders he reported on, has died. Reports say he drowned himself in a bucket of water in the prison bathroom


----------

